# Karnation Interchangeable Needles Review



## TaraBuffington

Ok...so I've been wanting a set of interchangeables...looked at Denise, but didn't like that they were plastic & started at size US5...looked at others but just too danged expensive & again not many options when it came to smaller needles.

I have been ordering my needles from eknittingneedles.com for some time and have a plethora of straights & circulars, all bamboo..I prefer bamboo as the metal needles tend to make my hands hurt (sure that comes from having a death grip, but back to my story).
I had some problems with the bamboo circs with the standard cording, so if you order make sure to get the metal cording. Also, had a few break on me, but the company is really good about replacements. 
*****Just so you know: All eknittingneedles.com Bamboo Straights and Circulars are Stitchberry needles...so if you order, make sure to register your needles on the Stitchberry site as they offer a lifetime guarantee. (NOTE: If you do have broken needles, Stitchberry charges a $1 replacement fee....Eknittingneedles will just replace it once you send back the broken ones)*****

Anyway...back to my story...
Lurking around on eknittingneedles site. Saw they had this set http://www.eknittingneedles.com/interchangeable-circular-set-p/bm-int7.htm so I ordered them...took them almost two weeks to get here w/free shipping (not sure why it took so long as they shipped from Pittsburgh PA) but they arrived today.

The set includes 12 sets of needles:
Sizes: US2-US15 (anodized metal)
4 end caps
2 connectors, 
2 keys and a grip-y thing for tightening the connectors.
They also come with a color coded size chart even though the little case has the sizes inside.

The cable Lengths Included are: 16", 24", 32", 40", 48

The case is functional but you'll probably have to get another more sturdy case to hold everything.

So far the joins & cables feel smooth & flexible BUT I have *NOT YET* put yarn to needles
The total cost was about $53 including tax w/free shipping.
Posting pics and link to site. I'm gonna TOFTT (Take One For The Team) and see if these needles will hold up. I'll get back to you in a few days as I'm about to start on a top down shawl. Please Oh Please let the connectors stay together and the joins be smooth!
http://www.eknittingneedles.com


----------



## TaraBuffington

Sorry the pics aren't better...just got a new photo tent & playing around w/the lighting.


----------



## aljellie

Tara, never heard of these, but it is unusual to find interchangeables in those smaller sizes. They look like they are metal so I hope your hands survive or that you learn to loosen your "death grip." I'll be really curious to find out how the smaller sizes work because the join can be pesky when you get to the smaller sizes. Thanks for TOFTT (that's a new one for me, but I rely on you younger folk to keep us oldies but goodies in the loop.) Thanks.
Ellie


----------



## Buttons

I never heard of them either. I hope you like them. I have the knitter's pride and love them. I don't like plastic or metal. All my other ones are bamboo. I only don't like because of my hands hurting.


----------



## desireeross

I'm impressed. I love the colour coding too.


----------



## BusyG-ma

Are the cables flexible enough for magic loop? My Boye needle master were made before magic loop was thought of, so definitely not that flexible.


----------



## TaraBuffington

BusyG-ma said:


> Are the cables flexible enough for magic loop? My Boye needle master were made before magic loop was thought of, so definitely not that flexible.


Yes, they are very flexible..they're very thin and bend easily. Have already put the #2's 7's & 15's through some paces and the connections stayed put, the yarn moved smoothly over the needles...not sticky & slow like with bamboo but also not super slickery like with ChiaGoo Lace Red needles...those things make hanging on to yarn super difficult for me, hence the death grip.
The weight of the needle feels balanced and the cable don't kink up at all.
So far, I'd rate them an 8 with points off for super small markings on the cable lengths...very hard to read the sizes but then again that can be deduced by looking at them. 
I would be careful in attaching the needle to the cable and not aggressively over tighten for fear of perhaps stripping the threads yea needles screw onto cable. The key is a bit light in weight so I kept dropping it but there really was no reason to super tighten.
I casted on about 120st, did knit, purl, m1r, m1l, kfb, ktbl, knit below & some cables....nothing came a loose, nothing broke or snapped...it was pretty smooth.
I too am impressed with this set of needles paticularly since I had never heard of them before and what questions I did have Debra at eknittingneedles answered what she could.
For the price, the different sizes on the set and the free shipping...I will rate this as a SCORE! Best of all, if you don't like them you can always return them!o


----------



## Nanxy

I would be very interested in getting your report on them, the price is amazingly good, and they have 16' cable on iterchageable. Have you used any other interchangeable? And if so how do the calbes compare, and the joints? 
Thank you


----------



## Nanxy

TaraBuffington said:


> Yes, they are very flexible..they're very thin and bend easily. Have already put the #2's 7's & 15's through some paces and the connections stayed put, the yarn moved smoothly over the needles...not sticky & slow like with bamboo but also not super slickery like with ChiaGoo Lace Red needles...those things make hanging on to yarn super difficult for me, hence the death grip.
> The weight of the needle feels balanced and the cable don't kink up at all.
> So far, I'd rate them an 8 with points off for super small markings on the cable lengths...very hard to read the sizes but then again that can be deduced by looking at them.
> I would be careful in attaching the needle to the cable and not aggressively over tighten for fear of perhaps stripping the threads yea needles screw onto cable. The key is a bit light in weight so I kept dropping it but there really was no reason to super tighten.
> I casted on about 120st, did knit, purl, m1r, m1l, kfb, ktbl, knit below & some cables....nothing came a loose, nothing broke or snapped...it was pretty smooth.
> I too am impressed with this set of needles paticularly since I had never heard of them before and what questions I did have Debra at eknittingneedles answered what she could.
> For the price, the different sizes on the set and the free shipping...I will rate this as a SCORE! Best of all, if you don't like them you can always return them!o


Well, you answer all my questions on this message. Thank you.


----------



## TaraBuffington

Nanxy said:


> Well, you answer all my questions on this message. Thank you.


You're very welcomed, Nancy.


----------



## TaraBuffington

And to clarify, cause I can't count: the set has 13 sets of needles!
Been a long day...


----------



## WindingRoad

TaraBuffington said:


> You're very welcomed, Nancy.


HMMMMM I might have to think about these. I have plenty of 48" #1's so this might be the set. Starting with #2 works for me. I don't want anything much over a 10/101/2. Thanks for heads up.


----------



## cindye6556

What I would like to know is how "pointy" or "sharp" the tips are, i.e. how to they compare to the points on say Kollage needles?


----------



## TaraBuffington

Well, since I've never used Kollage needles, I can't give you a comparison except to say they're pointy-er than the ChiaGoo Red Lace needles and those things are pretty sharp. I once poked myself so hard with the ChiaGoos that I bled. Had no trouble picking up stitches or manuevering the yarn around on the tips.
Hope this helps.


----------



## TaraBuffington

WindingRoad said:


> HMMMMM I might have to think about these. I have plenty of 48" #1's so this might be the set. Starting with #2 works for me. I don't want anything much over a 10/101/2. Thanks for heads up.


I can only speak for myself when I say I'm sick to death of having to purchase several different circulars in various sizes & cable lengths...I've spent waaay too much on needles and always never seem to habe the size I need for the various projects I want to knit. 
Granted, I've not had the set 24hrs but you can best believe I'm going to b trying out each size & cable to see how they hold up. So far, so good. But let me say, as with all products there could be a few duds in the batch, that however won't discourage me from trying them out.
Yes, it would be nice to own $200 set of circulars but I can't afford them...with this set (so far) I get the needles/cables I need and can still afford to eat! lol
As I get started on my shawl with these needles, I'll make sure to check back in with status reports.


----------



## WindingRoad

TaraBuffington said:


> I can only speak for myself when I say I'm sick to death of having to purchase several different circulars in various sizes & cable lengths...I've spent waaay too much on needles and always never seem to habe the size I need for the various projects I want to knit.
> Granted, I've not had the set 24hrs but you can best believe I'm going to b trying out each size & cable to see how they hold up. So far, so good. But let me say, as with all products there could be a few duds in the batch, that however won't discourage me from trying them out.
> Yes, it would be nice to own $200 set of circulars but I can't afford them...with this set (so far) I get the needles/cables I need and can still afford to eat! lol
> As I get started on my shawl with these needles, I'll make sure to check back in with status reports.


Well I just bought 1.5,2.5, 3, 4,5, 6, 7,8,9. Nova Circs on fabulous yarn $58. They are all 47" so I can do anything all the way to the end without changing cables or using DPN's. I love Magic Loop. I do have a lot of 16" and 24" Tamuki Clovers. The problem with the larger sized needles is that the cords aren't flexible enough to do ML and 16" certainly isn't long enough to finish a hat with ML without DPN'S. I know how to use DPN'S and I also know how to do ML. ML all the way, baby. Good luck with your needles.


----------



## TaraBuffington

WindingRoad said:


> Well I just bought 1.5,2.5, 3, 4,5, 6, 7,8,9. Nova Circs on fabulous yarn $58. They are all 47" so I can do anything all the way to the end without changing cables or using DPN's. I love Magic Loop. I do have a lot of 16" and 24" Tamuki Clovers. The problem with the larger sized needles is that the cords aren't flexible enough to do ML and 16" certainly isn't long enough to finish a hat with ML without DPN'S. I know how to use DPN'S and I also know how to do ML. ML all the way, baby. Good luck with your needles.


 Well, that was a SCORE!!!! HA
I have an entire set of 16", a few 24" and one 32" and because my LYS only sells single circulars (ChiaGoo) and Walmart only sells 10-10.5 Boye circs, I was kinda stuck. And I was paying anywhere from $6.50-$9.50 per needle at my LYS and $6 per needle at Walmart...but Walmart only sells 29"....and those don't include my straight and dpn sets. 
Magic Loop is fantastic, but I don't like to use it for everything...anything long and tubular...legwarmers, sleeves, etc...but when doing sweaters or hats, scarfs, I do it the old fashioned way....
Once I get myself up and going, I'm going to be rubbing an petting on the needles today....so I'm sure I'll some more observations to share.


----------



## WindingRoad

TaraBuffington said:


> Well, that was a SCORE!!!! HA
> I have an entire set of 16", a few 24" and one 32" and because my LYS only sells single circulars (ChiaGoo) and Walmart only sells 10-10.5 Boye circs, I was kinda stuck. And I was paying anywhere from $6.50-$9.50 per needle at my LYS and $6 per needle at Walmart...but Walmart only sells 29"....and those don't include my straight and dpn sets.
> Magic Loop is fantastic, but I don't like to use it for everything...anything long and tubular...legwarmers, sleeves, etc...but when doing sweaters or hats, scarfs, I do it the old fashioned way....
> Once I get myself up and going, I'm going to be rubbing an petting on the needles today....so I'm sure I'll some more observations to share.


We'll keep an ear out for your evaluation. :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

aljellie said:


> Tara, never heard of these, but it is unusual to find interchangeables in those smaller sizes. They look like they are metal so I hope your hands survive or that you learn to loosen your "death grip." I'll be really curious to find out how the smaller sizes work because the join can be pesky when you get to the smaller sizes. Thanks for TOFTT (that's a new one for me, but I rely on you younger folk to keep us oldies but goodies in the loop.) Thanks.
> Ellie


Boye's NeedleMaster - of which the Karnation seem to be a clone - have *always* had the interchangeables beginning from US size 2 since the 60s. I know, because I bought my first set then - and I still have and use it.
http://www.simplicity.com/p-6048-needle-master-interchangeable-aluminum-knitting-set.aspx

The only differences I see between the Karnation and the NeedleMaster sets is that the Karnation has a separate bag/envelope for the cables. The Karnation have the same straight metal screw-end as the new version of Boye's NeedleMaster, unlike the photo I found online, which is of the older version with a bend.


----------



## TaraBuffington

Jessica-Jean said:


> Boye's NeedleMaster - of which the Karnation seem to be a clone - have *always* had the interchangeables beginning from US size 2 since the 60s. I know, because I bought my first set then - and I still have and use it.
> http://www.simplicity.com/p-6048-needle-master-interchangeable-aluminum-knitting-set.aspx
> 
> The only differences I see between the Karnation and the NeedleMaster sets is that the Karnation has a separate bag/envelope for the cables. The Karnation have the same straight metal screw-end as the new version of Boye's NeedleMaster, unlike the photo I found online, which is of the older version with a bend.


They do look very similar except for the cables...in your pic the cables look rather thick. The cables on the Karnation set are thin, very flexible and would make magic loop very easy.
I worked some on my shawl today and increased from the original 3CO sts up to about 150sts and NO LOOSE connections! The cable is so flexible that it sorta flops around when I'm switching back & forth with the needles..I will admit that I was a bit apprehensive about the connections coming loose with weight of yarn, but so far they're holding up. The yarn doesn't snag on the joins & the needles themselves feel extremely balanced, not top heavy, not bottom heavy where the joins are, just balanced and the surprising thing is after knitting most of the day, my hands don't feel fatigued.
I still have more stitches to increase so I'll see what will happen when the weight on the cable increases.
And yea, I knit English & very slow...took a break from the shawl and spent a couple of hours practicing Continental. Got the hang of the knit stitch somewhat but that Continental purl is a booger-bear!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

TaraBuffington said:


> They do look very similar except for the cables...in your pic the cables look rather thick. The cables on the Karnation set are thin, very flexible and would make magic loop very easy.
> I worked some on my shawl today and increased from the original 3CO sts up to about 150sts and NO LOOSE connections! The cable is so flexible that it sorta flops around when I'm switching back & forth with the needles..I will admit that I was a bit apprehensive about the connections coming loose with weight of yarn, but so far they're holding up. The yarn doesn't snag on the joins & the needles themselves feel extremely balanced, not top heavy, not bottom heavy where the joins are, just balanced and the surprising thing is after knitting most of the day, my hands don't feel fatigued.
> I still have more stitches to increase so I'll see what will happen when the weight on the cable increases.
> And yea, I knit English & very slow...took a break from the shawl and spent a couple of hours practicing Continental. Got the hang of the knit stitch somewhat but that Continental purl is a booger-bear!


The photo I posted is of the older version of the cables. The newer sets (in the last year or two) have a slimmer cable and straight joins. I still think it's a NeedleMaster clone.


----------



## desireeross

TaraBuffington said:


> And yea, I knit English & very slow...took a break from the shawl and spent a couple of hours practicing Continental. Got the hang of the knit stitch somewhat but that Continental purl is a booger-bear!


Look up Combined purl knitting on You a Tube. It's as fast as continental knit stitch.

http://www.stitchedtogether.co.uk/2012/11/continental-and-combination-or-combined.html

http://knitting.about.com/gi/o.htm?zi=1/XJ&zTi=1&sdn=knitting&cdn=hobbies&tm=19&f=10&su=p284.13.342.ip_&tt=8&bt=1&bts=1&zu=http%3A//www.anniemodesitt.com/knit.html


----------



## TaraBuffington

desireeross said:


> Look up Combined purl knitting on You a Tube. It's as fast as continental knit stitch.
> 
> http://www.stitchedtogether.co.uk/2012/11/continental-and-combination-or-combined.html
> 
> http://knitting.about.com/gi/o.htm?zi=1/XJ&zTi=1&sdn=knitting&cdn=hobbies&tm=19&f=10&su=p284.13.342.ip_&tt=8&bt=1&bts=1&zu=http%3A//www.anniemodesitt.com/knit.html


Thanks Desiree! I've been looking at those videos for sometime and it seems like something that is easier.


----------



## TaraBuffington

Jessica-Jean said:


> The photo I posted is of the older version of the cables. The newer sets (in the last year or two) have a slimmer cable and straight joins. I still think it's a NeedleMaster clone.


I've been lurking around on the net to see what I can find out about the manufacturer, but I see no information what so ever. There's a web address on the label of the case, but when I type it in, nothing comes up. I asked [email protected] what she knew about the company, and she didn't know anything either.

Interestingly, this came up when I typed in "Karnation Knitting Needles":

http://www.ebay.com/itm/karnation-interchangeable-knitting-needles-/171237033604?nma=true&si=HsKWrxDrPG0orzeDQ1cPOFnHXCk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Scroll down to the middle of the page to see owner comments...this set sold already, but what's funny is right above the listing there are Boye NeedleMaster sets and they look EXACTLY the same. 
And looking at the brand new NeedleMaster sets, the cables still don't *appear* to be as thin as those in the Karnation set.

Like the owner said, this is an amazing little set and I'm not a big fan of metal needles either, but it will serve my needs until I can "Upgrade".


----------



## Mssell

Great report and feedback. Pretty brave to order an unknown! Will be watching to see more feedback and whether others have tried them!


----------



## TaraBuffington

Mssell said:


> Great report and feedback. Pretty brave to order an unknown! Will be watching to see more feedback and whether others have tried them!


A user named Pishi just posted this:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-238849-2.html

Her avatar has a white cat. Scroll down to mid way of page.


----------



## yotbum

aljellie said:


> Tara, never heard of these, but it is unusual to find interchangeables in those smaller sizes. They look like they are metal so I hope your hands survive or that you learn to loosen your "death grip." I'll be really curious to find out how the smaller sizes work because the join can be pesky when you get to the smaller sizes. Thanks for TOFTT (that's a new one for me, but I rely on you younger folk to keep us oldies but goodies in the loop.) Thanks.
> Ellie


Me too. Please keep us in the loop with your review. I'm always up for another set. So far I have Denise and Knitpicks Harmony. Always room for one more.


----------



## Pishi

Hi Tara: As I said before, I have not really used my interchangeables, but did put some together to check them out. They do not work with the 16",as the needles are too long. I really want them for shawls, etc. It will be nice to change to longer needles as I go along. I bought a set of 16" needles from Amazon, so that is not a problem. I do not knit as much so many on this forum, so don't really want to spend a lot of money on needles. I really have quite a few, as I have a set of Stitchberry 30" and a set of Stitchberry double pointed. I use the double pointed only for finishing socks and hats. I use 12" ChiaoGoo for socks. That is what I am into right now. Next month I plan on starting another triangular shawl on my interchangeables with the hand dyed Jezebel yarn I bought from SWTC. I will update then.


----------



## imsobusy

I must admit I'm always fascinated each time a thread is started about interchangeable needles. I'm always looking for a bargain and saw these needles but was vary they were Boyle's which I've used and don't care for. I ended up with the knitpicks nickle interchangeable set and am very pleased, so far no problems as have been reported by others. I love sharp needles and would love to try the Hiya Hiya, ChiaGoo or Addi's but don't have very many LYS in my area. (The one I did venture into I never went back after I witnessed very rude behavior to another customer. Unfortunately it's put me off going into other's so I shop online.) I gather my info here and one day I'll spring for a pricier set that includes smaller sizes for socks. Thanks for all your research. :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad

imsobusy said:


> I must admit I'm always fascinated each time a thread is started about interchangeable needles. I'm always looking for a bargain and saw these needles but was vary they were Boyle's which I've used and don't care for. I ended up with the knitpicks nickle interchangeable set and am very pleased, so far no problems as have been reported by others. I love sharp needles and would love to try the Hiya Hiya, ChiaGoo or Addi's but don't have very many LYS in my area. (The one I did venture into I never went back after I witnessed very rude behavior to another customer. Unfortunately it's put me off going into other's so I shop online.) I gather my info here and one day I'll spring for a pricier set that includes smaller sizes for socks. Thanks for all your research. :thumbup:


I've opted out of the interchangeable for several reasons.

#1 They start at #2 I use a #1 for socks. I have probably five pair of #1 48" bamboo.
#2 Have no use nor ever will have a use of anything larger than a 9 maybe 10. I don't like chunky yarn, or big needles. 
#3 I only do magic loop and therefore can do a project from start to finish on a 40" + circular.
#4 There usually is only one or maybe 2 sizes each of the cable so not enough working needles for me. I have probably 8-10 WIP most of the time.

Good luck and I hope you enjoy them I just can't justify them at this point.


----------



## orkneyknits

The Karnations are a bit sharper than the Boyes (which I find as a plus). The sizing is slightly different. Here are the sizes for the Boyes:
US2, 2.75 mm
US3, 3.25 mm
US4, 3.50 mm
US5, 3.75 mm
US6, 4.25 mm
US7, 4.50 mm
US8, 5.00 mm
US9, 5.25 mm
US10, 5.75 mm
US10.5, 6.50 mm
US11, 8.00 mm
US13, 9.00 mm
US15, 10.00 mm

The Karnations are
US2, 2.75 mm
US3, 3.25 mm
US4, 3.50
US5, 3.75 mm
US6, 4.00 mm
US7, 4.50 mm
US8, 5.00 mm
US9, 5.50 mm
US10, 6.00 mm
US10.5, 6.50 mm
US11, 8.00 mm
US13, 9.00 mm
US15, 10.00 mm


----------



## lannieb

I collect needles (it seems) and you just wetted my appetite.


----------



## Mevbb

Well, just what I needed, another set of needles but I ordered them. I am pleasantly surprised. They are not the boye needles, which I have. They are more pointed. The cables are a coated thin wire. I think I will like them. I just got them yesterday. They came quickly. I will try them out soon. The case says made in Taiwan.


----------



## orkneyknits

Sorry about that.


----------



## orkneyknits

Yes, I like mine very much. I have the Boyes-- I got them because I got an extremely discounted set, something like $25 brand new, and I'm a sucker for colourful!. The colours in the Karnations aren't quite as bright, but I find them nice, anyway. I also have the old Sears set from the 1970s which was identical to Boye except with thicker cables, which I really like. They are not at all suitable for Magic Loop, which I don't do, but for anyone who does, those old ones would not work at all. But I like the sturdier cords for working on big things in the round and they are the only ones that have that other than the Denise, which is plastic and I can't stand, plus those don't go down below a 3.75mm/US5 size. Oh and by the way, the Karnation and Boye screws are only minutely differently sized, but enough that the cords are NOT interchangeable between the two companies.


----------



## Mevbb

orkneyknits said:


> Yes, I like mine very much. I have the Boyes-- I got them because I got an extremely discounted set, something like $25 brand new, and I'm a sucker for colourful!. The colours in the Karnations aren't quite as bright, but I find them nice, anyway. I also have the old Sears set from the 1970s which was identical to Boye except with thicker cables, which I really like. They are not at all suitable for Magic Loop, which I don't do, but for anyone who does, those old ones would not work at all. But I like the sturdier cords for working on big things in the round and they are the only ones that have that other than the Denise, which is plastic and I can't stand, plus those don't go down below a 3.75mm/US5 size. Oh and by the way, the Karnation and Boye screws are only minutely differently sized, but enough that the cords are NOT interchangeable between the two companies.


I also have an old set,of sears needles. Actually two sets one is small needles and one is large. I also have the older Boyes with the curved cords. I really like these better than the new boyes. Now that I have the karnation, i think I will gift my new boyes to a friend. I think I would call myself a needle collector. I just love them.


----------



## tink_I_think

I bought a set of these needles, and I hate them! I have had the 'cable' break at the connector on several different cables. If I didn't tighten them enough, they would unscrew and then I had to very carefully put all the stitches back on that fell off when it came apart. Another problem is that I can't find replacement cables for these needles anywhere. I did an Internet search and found a site where I could order replacement cables. When they arrived, I found out they don't fit the Karnation Needles. I called Knit Picks, the site I had ordered the cables from, and the woman explained that they only sell replacement cables for the needles they sell. She also informed me that their cables are guaranteed for LIFE. If a cable breaks, all you have to do is call them and they will replace it. After hearing about the guarantee, I actually ordered a complete set of needles from Knit Picks.


----------



## orkneyknits

Interesting-- I have had absolutely no problem with them. But with any brand there are horror stories. I have found that in general, with a few exceptions, most cords are not interchangeable between companies. Even the cords between the Boyes and the Karnations, almost identical sets in so many ways, are just a tiny bit different in screw size, and therefore can't be switched between the sets. Did you try contacting the company where you got them?


----------



## artsy1

I just read that CG cables work on these... i just ay have to try them


----------



## orkneyknits

Do you know which ones work with the Karnation tips? I went on a site and there are twists and small and large and I just have no idea what it all means. I will try to phone the shop tomorrow to ask them if they know. It would be great to have extra cables!


----------



## artsy1

they mentioned the small cords- with the CG, anything over the size 8 requires the large cord, here is the quote i read on another forum:

For those who want extra cables, the Karnation tips will work with the Chiaogoo Twist and Spin small cables. You need to purchase a set of Chiaogoo small connecters to connect the tips to the cables, but it does give some more cable options.


ok, the red cables are heavier, the spin cables have a swivel at the join, just depends on your preference. Handsomefibers.com is a good source for cables and fast.


----------



## orkneyknits

Thanks for that, very appreciated!


----------



## Pishi

Update: I have been using my needles for a shawl and love the fact that I can easily go from one length to another. Also, I have been using the hole for tightening to do my lifeline. I like the length of the needles and the cords are nice. This was the only way that I was going to get interchangeables (price) and I am happy. As of today they are still $49!


----------



## TaraBuffington

UPDATE:

I've had my Karnation Interchangeable Needles for about a year now, and I keep running into the problem of the cables coming a loose from the joins....they just seem to come out. This is highly frustrating, but at the price I paid for them, I still think they're "okay" needles. 

I was just recently working on an infinity scarf/hat set, and had three of the cables come apart...

I'm still getting settled in from the move, four months out, but will be contacting eKnittingNeedles.com for an exchange....They used to be really good about exchanging broken items, but it's been awhile since I've had any contact with them.

I'm going to shoot them email later today and come back w/whatever the answer is in regards to exchange.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Pishi

Good luck! I haven't had any break, but the connections have gotten very rough on some and snag the yarn. I don't know if I can buy replacements or not. Right now I am not using mine as my project is not wide. It was nice on my last shawl to put some together to make a longer needle. The shawl had 4 increases on front side and 2 on the back side. That made it wide and short. It was an experiment. I moved last month, so haven't blocked it, yet. Actually i am not even in my house, as I had it painted inside and new flooring put in. All my things are in the garage!


----------



## TaraBuffington

TaraBuffington said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I've had my Karnation Interchangeable Needles for about a year now, and I keep running into the problem of the cables coming a loose from the joins....they just seem to come out. This is highly frustrating, but at the price I paid for them, I still think they're "okay" needles.
> 
> I was just recently working on an infinity scarf/hat set, and had three of the cables come apart...
> 
> I'm still getting settled in from the move, four months out, but will be contacting eKnittingNeedles.com for an exchange....They used to be really good about exchanging broken items, but it's been awhile since I've had any contact with them.
> 
> I'm going to shoot them email later today and come back w/whatever the answer is in regards to exchange.
> 
> Wish me luck!


*UPDATE ON UPDATE*

Just contacted eKnittingNeedles and before I could fully hit the send button, Debra at eKnittingNeedles asked what cables did I need replacing?!!!!

This company ABSOLUTELY has the Best Customer Service I've ever encountered, online or otherwise!!!!


----------



## TaraBuffington

Pishi said:


> Good luck! I haven't had any break, but the connections have gotten very rough on some and snag the yarn. I don't know if I can buy replacements or not. Right now I am not using mine as my project is not wide. It was nice on my last shawl to put some together to make a longer needle. The shawl had 4 increases on front side and 2 on the back side. That made it wide and short. It was an experiment. I moved last month, so haven't blocked it, yet. Actually i am not even in my house, as I had it painted inside and new flooring put in. All my things are in the garage!


Well, I just posted an Update to the update, but don't see it....

Before I could hit the send button to eKnittingNeedles, they answered me back and simply asked what cables needed replacing?!!!!

I can promise you, I've never encountered customer service on a level like this before, online or otherwise.

Go ahead and shoot them an email with your request for replacement cables...you shouldn't have any problems. 
Debra is usually the person that handles the request and I think she's an angel!


----------



## TaraBuffington

Here's the newest message I received from Debra...I was asking her if they were able to work with the manufacturer on the cable design...
Here's the email:


Debra	
Debra (eKnittingNeedles.com)
Nov 14 10:12

Hi Tara,

It's no problem! We are actually working with the manufacturer on some new cables right now. I had the chance to test them this week  Hopefully they will be in production soon.

Should we ship replacements to the new address you listed below?

Best,

Debra

eKnittingNeedles.com
Support Hours (M-F 10:00AM - 5:00PM EST)


----------



## orkneyknits

Two thoughts-- one is to try the Chiagoo Twist and Spin cables with the Karnations (they do work with them) and the other is, when you attach the needle to the cable, do you use the little screw pin? That really does help keep them attached. But very glad to hear how helpful they were and eager to replace your broken cords!


----------



## TaraBuffington

orkneyknits said:


> Two thoughts-- one is to try the Chiagoo Twist and Spin cables with the Karnations (they do work with them) and the other is, when you attach the needle to the cable, do you use the little screw pin? That really does help keep them attached. But very glad to hear how helpful they were and eager to replace your broken cords!


Thanks! 
I'll keep that tip about Chiagoo in mind.

As for the regular...I do use the screw pin, however, the problem is not the pin, but that the cable itself tends to fray and come out of the connector...most frustrating.
I'm knitting along, and suddenly, the cable has completely separated from the connector.

I try not to be so hard on the needles 

Pics below


----------



## Mevbb

I had a problem with a connector being stripped and I wrote them. I never got a reply but a few days later, I got two new connectors in the mail.


----------



## Pishi

I put a message in to them before I read your experience. We'll see how I do.


----------



## Pishi

I had asked if I could buy replacement and they answered that they do not sell single cords, but if I send them the problem and lengths, they will replace. I hope to do that later today. I have to to check out the new flooring in the house I bought here. I moved from AZ last month and am living with my daughter until I can move in. I am chomping at the bit!


----------



## TaraBuffington

No worries...their products are guaranteed. It's where I purchase all of my singlle point bamboo needles and those are very durable...prices are excellent too.

I feel your pain about the move, having just made a cross country move myself...from Mississippi to Texas with my 10yr okd daughter, two cats & a Shih Tzu!!! Trying times that was.

They'll replace them and they ship pretty fast in turnaround. Get those xables to then asap...your knitting is calling you!


----------



## TaraBuffington

@Mevbb:

Sorry you didn't receive a reply...Debra usually handles those and might've been out of office. But you did get your replacements and quick too....this is wonderful.


----------



## TaraBuffington

Replacement cables arrived on Monday!!! E
Yea Me!


----------



## orkneyknits

Terrific news about terrific customer service!


----------



## Pishi

Great news. I finally submitted my request.

And my request was answered immediately! The replacement are being sent. They rock!


----------



## scotpond

I'm considering purchasing a set but I need to know the length of the needles. I have an ancient set of Boyle interchangeables that I found very uncomfortable because they are so short. (They also tend to hang up when sliding across the joint) Neeles are only about 4" long. I spent big bucks on one pair of Signature circulars because they offer a 6" needle as well as 5 and 4". I love the 6" length for the fit in my hands. Signature also is nice and smooth moving over the join and has a very pointed tip but each needle can only join a matching size cord. :+{ Again, adding to the cost of buying a set.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

scotpond said:


> I'm considering purchasing a set but I need to know the length of the needles. I have an ancient set of Boyle interchangeables that I found very uncomfortable because they are so short. (They also tend to hang up when sliding across the joint) Neeles are only about 4" long. I spent big bucks on one pair of Signature circulars because they offer a 6" needle as well as 5 and 4". I love the 6" length for the fit in my hands. Signature also is nice and smooth moving over the join and has a very pointed tip but each needle can only join a matching size cord. :+{ Again, adding to the cost of buying a set.


Just the question I was about to bring up. I love my Boyes again, now that I'm using ChiaoGoo cables with them. But the tips are really too short. So, maybe the OP isn't watching this anymore. I guess I'll e-mail eKnitting and ask directly.


----------



## Pishi

They are 4". I am using mine right now


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Pishi said:


> They are 4". I am using mine right now


Thank you! So, they're very close to being a clone of the Boye NeedleMaster - which seems to no longer be in production under the Simplicity/Boye brand. They have an ever-dwindling list of NeedleMaster products available, and no whole sets: http://www.simplicity.com/c-475-needlemaster-set-replacement-parts.aspx?pagesize=99999999


----------



## Mevbb

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you! So, they're very close to being a clone of the Boye NeedleMaster - which seems to no longer be in production under the Simplicity/Boye brand. They have an ever-dwindling list of NeedleMaster products available, and no whole sets: http://www.simplicity.com/c-475-needlemaster-set-replacement-parts.aspx?pagesize=99999999


http://www.amazon.com/Needlemaster-40-Piece-Interchangeable-Aluminum-Knitting/dp/B000WURGNC/ref=sr_1_1?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1444082243&sr=1-1&keywords=boye+knitting+needles+set
Amazon still sells sets. I think, The older boye needles are sturdier than the new ones.


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin'

How long are the needle tips? I am curious because they include 16" cable.


----------



## Pishi

Dancin'n'Knittin' said:


> How long are the needle tips? I am curious because they include 16" cable.


It doesn't work for 16" length. I have the set and the needles are 5" long, so doesn't work. Fine for linger, though.oops, I just saw a post I did earlier and it said the needles were 4" long. Still too long for 16".


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin'

Thank you for answering my question. 4" is too long for 16" cable, but too short for my comfort. I like the longer tips.


----------



## midtlie

I had never heard of those needles. Looked them up and I'm going to try to get the set at the end of the month when I get paid. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mhenaghen

Are the connections universal, so other brand tips could be attached to the cords? I use 17 US needles frequently, and this company does not offer bigger sized tips. I do also use the small sized needles,and 16 in length, so I am very interested in this set


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin'

The set is very nice and the cables are unique;alas they are not interchangeable with other brands. The join is smaller.


----------



## mhenaghen

Thanks everyone for the info. I really appreciate it!


----------



## kris55

The Woolery is currently offering the Karnation interchangeables for $50. I have Boise and really don't care for them. It seems to me like the shortest cable is too short or maybe too stiff to use (perhaps the needles are too long?). I'm considering these. Don't you wish you could try before you buy. But then again, if I buy them through the website you mentioned and they are returnable, then nothing's lost.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

kris55 said:


> ... I have Boise and really don't care for them. It seems to me like the shortest cable is too short or maybe too stiff to use (perhaps the needles are too long?)...


Since you're new here, I'll assume you haven't yet seen the topics about swapping out the too-stiff-for-many cables from the Boye NeedleMaster sets for the flexible-beyond-belief cables made for the ChiaoGoo Interchangeables. Have a read and maybe you can fall in love with your Boyes for a fraction of the price of a new set: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366359-1.html


----------



## tonyastewart

I am impressed with any company that is willing to donate in their own locality. Eknittingneedles.com contacted me back today to tell me they had popped a set in the mail this morning and I should have them tomorrow I don't know what size but the fact they returned my email at all impressed me the word yes impressed me. I will let you know if I concur with the others on the functionality of the needles once I give them a test run. I liked my boye needles except for the pesky coming undone, so if these stay together as stated above and have the boye quality I will be thrilled and state so to the company and on here. I have already given suggestions like 3.5" tips if the are going to offer a 16"cable as in reality that 16" cable with those tips shown mean a 24" needle length and I suggested trying to devise an adapter to adapt something so their sizes can go from 0 to 15 and assuming that they don't mean 16" cable and not 16" length then it means that their tips are 3.5-4" long so I am quite excited for this I have never done a review but I know from forums like this what most knitters want and like and don't want and don't like so I don't think this will be brain surgery. So wish me luck, Steel City still has some good peeps and I am glad to see it extends to the crafting community!


----------



## tonyastewart

I actually love the fact they are short that is a boon for me hmmmmmm I will let them know that longer needles are being asked about though as this is what they are wanting to know when I review them.


----------



## tonyastewart

I just need to clarify something chaiogoo(sorry for slaughtering spelling folks) swivel cable do I need adapters do Need large and small cables and adapters for both need to know before I buy the wrong thing if you want to shoot me a pm so I don't drive the whole forum crazy that would be fantastic.
Tonya


----------



## Jessica-Jean

tonyastewart said:


> I just need to clarify something chaiogoo(sorry for slaughtering spelling folks) swivel cable do I need adapters do Need large and small cables and adapters for both need to know before I buy the wrong thing if you want to shoot me a pm so I don't drive the whole forum crazy that would be fantastic.
> Tonya


IF you're talking about using the Boye NeedleMaster tips with ChiaoGoo's cables, these are the links to all the information:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-235057-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-318879-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366359-1.html

No need for the (L) large size anything from ChiaoGoo; I tried them in the store and they're incompatible with any vintage of Boye's.


----------



## afoster

I bought a set and am going to get a set for a friend. I love them. The needles stay on the cables and the cables seem really flexible. I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## kris55

I am currently working on 2 different w.i.p. with my Karnataka and just love the flexibility. So glad I bought them!


----------

